# Fort Gordon Shoot This Sunday



## drandolph (Jan 27, 2017)

3D shoot this Sunday, registration from 9am to 2:30pm.
If you got any gate issues call me at 706-791-5078. I would get there early so you get thru visitor center for your pass to get on base. So come on out and have some fun shooting foam! Any questions give me a call at 706-791-5078 office or cell 845-234-8197. Thanks,Don


----------



## gretchp (Jan 27, 2017)

i sure they are posted some where but i couldnt find them...can you provide detail directions? please. thanks


----------



## drandolph (Jan 28, 2017)

from I20 get off exit 194 for Fort Gordon. When coming on base get in far right lane and go into visitor center. Go inside and get visitor pass. I believe you will need drivers license, insurance and vehicle registration. Once you get pass continue on base which you will be on chamberlain rd. Take chamberlain till you see 25th street and make a left on to 25th. Stay on 25th for awhile and you will start seeing signs for golf course or sportmans complex. when you pass golf course entrance on left continue to first rd on right and turn on Carter rd. Continue up carter and stay left at split, make a right at flag pole and continue straight and you will see wooden lodge. If you ever shot the ASA when it was on FT.Gordon its the same shoot site. Questions call me @ 706-791-5078, or cell 845-234-8197. Thanks, Don


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 28, 2017)

Don, Will the ones who turned in the paperwork that we got from James' shop will we able to pickup our passes at the visitor center then also.Thanks Ronald


----------



## drandolph (Jan 28, 2017)

That is whats suppose to happen, let me know if you have any problems. Just go to gate 1 visiter center and let them know that the Fort Gordon Sportsman Club put you in for an AIE card. If for what ever reason they screw up you will still be able to get a 30 day pass until we get it resolved. Remember we are going by what we are told to do by current regulations and I cant make someone do their job if they think right but actually wrong. But I can report it to their Boss and get it squared away. Thanks for your patience and support, Don


----------



## gretchp (Jan 28, 2017)

thanks for directions, by the time i started shooting ASA , they werent going here anymore...got to find insurance card and registration.....If i can find them we will be there.


----------



## drandolph (Jan 28, 2017)

Great hope to see yah there


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 30, 2017)

Scores?


----------



## drandolph (Jan 30, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone that came out this weekend for our shoot. Hopefully next time it won't be so windy!!!
Im gonna try and get scores posted tonight. Once again Thank You and see you at the next shoot, Don


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bump?


----------

